# General tips for a newbie in the world of good coffee



## Matt2626 (Jun 5, 2020)

Afternoon all,

I've just joined the site following a couple of months of having a coffee machine.

My setup is a Gaggia Carezza Style with an auto wand, and am a latte drinker.

I've tried a few of the supermarket ground coffee (please don't sweat at me!! 👍), and across the costa, Starbucks, gaggia coffees, my preference is currently with the Lavazza Crema E Gusto.

I have a few questions please:

1) I like a strong coffee flavour to my latte, so welcome your thoughts on any other pre-ground coffee

2) the machine has a double basket, and I'm timing an espresso for approximately 22-25 seconds - is this correct?

Thanks in advance for your suggestions. I'd like a bean grinder but budget doesn't stretch that far at the moment.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

There are a good few roasters who will grind beans fresh for you also you will have to look into your machine and see if it has pressurized baskets if so your espresso timing is at the mercy of the basket if not between 22 32 roughly, although if it tastes good who cares.


----------



## Matt2626 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks, yes it's a pressurised basket.

Any particular beans you think would be worth a go? (I live in a small village so unless I travel 45 minutes into a big city with coffee shops, most of my purchases are online).


----------

